# Need advice on doe close to labor



## Boergoat126 (May 7, 2018)

I have researched until I'm blue in the face about how labor should go but I am still unsure as this will be my first here. I check my little herd several times a day and I have a doe that over 3 days ago got really puffy in her backside and had a gob of clear goo come out. Her ligaments were loose and I could only feel them a little so I put her in the birth stall. I don't know when she was bred as I bought her bred apparently. My question is, how long before I should worry that she's not in active Labor? I let her out in her own area in the day. She doesn't seem stressed but demands my attention. Her ligaments are still barely palpable. Does it normally progress this slow or am I a worry wart? The first pic is when I first suspected labor, second was yesterday. Today she is groaning in discomfort but not acting super stressed. Thanks in advance


----------



## HJoy (Mar 22, 2018)

Without a specific due date, it is very hard to know when she will deliver and these silly goats do love to keep us guessing! I would not worry at all that she is not in active labor, as the signs you are describing can happen for quite some time before she will actually deliver. The only time to worry is if active labor begins and is not progressing.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

This was my first year having goat babies. I, like you, read and read. One of my girls was, I swear, in early labor from January until she delivered March 16th. Your girl definitely looks close but they just LOVE to drive you insane. Good luck! The people here are awesome. When she does go into labor there will be people here to talk you through it if you get nervous.


----------



## Boergoat126 (May 7, 2018)

I also have this girl who is due around the 24th of this month  I'm very excited but nervous. How many do you think she'll have?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Her udder may get super tight and shiny at the bottom area.

White or clear discharge can happen way before labor, they start losing their plug a month prior. 

If you see a clear tube like amber color, long tube like discharge. That says it will be very soon.

She will paw at the ground(nesting), getting up and down a lot.

If she begins to push, time it, for 30 to 45 minutes, if nothing is on the ground, wash up, go in, or get her help. 

Her tail will drop to the side funny like.

More verbal, talking to her belly, not eating, but yet again, some will eat right up to pushing time.

Pressing her head into the wall, standing in one spot for long periods of time, may indicate pre-labor.

She may be more friendly to you or stand offish. Or out away from the goats.


----------



## Boergoat126 (May 7, 2018)

I guess these girls really do make you wait... No discharge in 24 hours. Bag is still big and pooch is still puffy


----------



## Boergoat126 (May 7, 2018)

This morning


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Boergoat126 (May 7, 2018)

Still No babies I guess I just got excited early. She is way more calm than me about it LOL. She is looking ready though


----------



## Boergoat126 (May 7, 2018)

Still No babies I guess I just got excited early. She is way more calm than me about it LOL. She is looking ready though


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is the Doe's Code of honor.


----------



## Boergoat126 (May 7, 2018)

I don't get it... I have a doe 7 days from her due date and she doesn't look near as ready to kid as this one who I've been thinking is going to kid for 2 weeks lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She may fill overnight. 

I know it can be frustrating.


----------



## Boergoat126 (May 7, 2018)

Now I'm really getting worried. Her ligaments were gone yesterday and she was panting and breathing fast. I was up with her all night thinking this was it. She still hasn't gone into labor though and now she is grunting horribly. Especially when she lays down. Is she just really uncomfortable or should I worry about something else? Oh, and her ligaments were partially back this morning but still mushy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can always go in and see if she is dilated.


----------



## Boergoat126 (May 7, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> You can always go in and see if she is dilated.


She goes nuts


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal (Mar 26, 2018)

My Lilly did this to me. When she was laying down grunting I could see small contractions in her stomache but she still didn't deliver for nearly 2 weeks. She. She delivered she had three within ten minutes. It was super fast and the only reason I was able to be there is because I was checking her every couple hours for 2 weeks. When i went out n rubbed her belly n didn't get up I knew she was close. She's the type when not bred she loves attention but after breeding she didn't want to be touched by anyone until she was in active labor and then she tried to lay on my lap


----------



## Boergoat126 (May 7, 2018)

lifesabtchlearn2deal said:


> My Lilly did this to me. When she was laying down grunting I could see small contractions in her stomache but she still didn't deliver for nearly 2 weeks. She. She delivered she had three within ten minutes. It was super fast and the only reason I was able to be there is because I was checking her every couple hours for 2 weeks. When i went out n rubbed her belly n didn't get up I knew she was close. She's the type when not bred she loves attention but after breeding she didn't want to be touched by anyone until she was in active labor and then she tried to lay on my lap


Did you notice if her ligaments were gone? Jasmine's ligaments have been completely gone 24 hours and her bag has been more full. She is panting heavily too so that makes me nervous. But then again I've been nervous more than a week lol


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal (Mar 26, 2018)

Her ligaments where gone for a whole week if not more I can't remember exactly when they was gone gone but they was super close before that


----------



## Boergoat126 (May 7, 2018)

lifesabtchlearn2deal said:


> Her ligaments where gone for a whole week if not more I can't remember exactly when they was gone gone but they was super close before that


Oh my goodness


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal (Mar 26, 2018)

When this started coming out it looked like a big blop of blood. My mom had went inside to pee and I had to make my niece that was with me go get her fast cuz it was like my mom shut the door n I was able to tell it was a sack lol it's basically the only 100% yep labor to me


----------



## Boergoat126 (May 7, 2018)

so, just to show you why I'm scratching my head, here is Jasmine (black doe)







compared to Phoebe. Phoebe is due in just 3 days. I don't know jasmine's due date as I bought her like this, but she's looked like this for more than 2 weeks. So which one is the typical pregnant doe?


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal (Mar 26, 2018)

Looks like your white one us having more than one baby. The black one is probably only having one. And because you bought her bred and I'm pretty sure she's kidded before she may have kidded not long before being bred again making her bag fill faster. Looking at the utters the white one looks like she might have another week or more. My Lilly was 6 days over due.


----------



## goatygirl8 (Nov 26, 2017)

The black one might have more than one too. They hide them well up in their bodies sometimes.
Each goat is different and completely unique. Some won't show signs of distress their entire pregnancy. Some will be panting and grunting and stretching 3 months before. I had one completely fill 3 weeks early. They all do their own things. There is a really good chance that her ligs are still there and just dropped slightly. She does look like she still has them. When her ligs are dropped there will be no doubt about it. 
One of our does was having fluids many months before labor. You will never know. It will always be a guessing game.


----------



## Boergoat126 (May 7, 2018)

lifesabtchlearn2deal said:


> Looks like your white one us having more than one baby. The black one is probably only having one. And because you bought her bred and I'm pretty sure she's kidded before she may have kidded not long before being bred again making her bag fill faster. Looking at the utters the white one looks like she might have another week or more. My Lilly was 6 days over due.


The bla


goatygirl8 said:


> The black one might have more than one too. They hide them well up in their bodies sometimes.
> Each goat is different and completely unique. Some won't show signs of distress their entire pregnancy. Some will be panting and grunting and stretching 3 months before. I had one completely fill 3 weeks early. They all do their own things. There is a really good chance that her ligs are still there and just dropped slightly. She does look like she still has them. When her ligs are dropped there will be no doubt about it.
> One of our does was having fluids many months before labor. You will never know. It will always be a guessing game.


I assumed the ligs were gone because it's gotten mushier and mushier over 2 weeks and starting yesterday I could almost touch my index and thumb together around the tail head. Maybe it'll get even looser. I will be glad to get the experience so I'm not lost next time haha


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal (Mar 26, 2018)

When the ligs are gone you will be able to touch your fingers around even higher than the base of the tail. If you can't yet then they're still there


----------



## SassafrasGoat (Oct 9, 2017)

I am new to goat raising and completely inexperienced in regards to goat birthing. I have two goats, twin sisters, kidding this month (one kidded night before last and I'm still waiting on the other). I do not know when they bred and both are first timers. The one who just kidded was huge but had a very small bag. She had twins. A month ago I was certain it could be any day. She never gooped prior to labor other than maybe just a tiny speck of white stuff the past week. she was however hugely swollen and i have been certain her ligaments were gone for at least two weeks as well as being able to reach around the base of her tail. she would lay around grunting loudly at times during the last month. about three days before she kidded she pawed out a spot under the shed and laid in it all the time but she went elsewhere to kid. The night she kidded i fed them around 8 and she acted normal. I went out to do my prebed check a little before 10 and she had a water bag about the size of a tennis ball hanging out. She delivered the first baby and hour later and waited another 35 minutes for number two. she had no issues and all are doing great. so now I am anxiously watching her sister whose bag looks like it could just pop and grows noticeably by the day, but she has no belly what so ever. I can feel and see the baby move so I know its there. I can still feel her ligaments a little. she is nowhere near as swollen as her sister, but i did observe a small bit of white goop this morning.


----------



## Boergoat126 (May 7, 2018)

Those of you wondering if her ligs are actually gone, how how does she look in these pics? It's been like this 2.5 weeks and also her pooch couldn't get any flabbier lol I'm waiting on her to sneeze because I just know they'll come flying out!


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal (Mar 26, 2018)

Can you feel your fingers touching?


----------



## Boergoat126 (May 7, 2018)

lifesabtchlearn2deal said:


> Can you feel your fingers touching?


Almost


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal (Mar 26, 2018)

Then not quite there yet. You will feel your fingers touching


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Those does, sure keep us on our toes don't they.


----------



## Boergoat126 (May 7, 2018)

Today has to be the day thanks for all your advice I know she's ready now. Can't find ligs anywhere and she is talking to herself. And her udder got even bigger. I'll post an update. Phoebe is due today too but she is not showing signs of labor yet other than her stomach has dropped


----------



## Boergoat126 (May 7, 2018)

2 does


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! A successful live birth always makes the wait worthwhile!


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal (Mar 26, 2018)

Congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, too cute.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are adorable!! Congrats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Awwww....They're adorable!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Einhorn (Jan 2, 2014)

Yay! I'm facing equally frustrating does, so I'm hoping I have equally happy endings!


----------

